# il Barça alla prossima esce



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Segnatevelo. Una squadra un pò più smaliziata stasera gliene avrebbe segnati un paio.

Secondo me, se beccano una tra Real, Dortmund, Juve e Bayern alla prossima vanno a casa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

Magari con la Juve.


----------



## BB7 (12 Marzo 2013)

Probabile, in difesa non sono nulla di che

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Probabile, in difesa non sono nulla di che


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Marzo 2013)

Esce con la juve, scontatissimo


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Si, anch'io sono convintissimo che usciranno contro i gobbi.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Abbiamo una squadra inesperta. Altri li puniranno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2013)

L'uscita con la Juve è letta più che altro, sono stagioni che si mettono davvero in un certo verso.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

noi li sfianchiamo, e gli altri si godono i risultati. 

anche l'anno scorso.


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2013)

Arriveranno almeno in semifinale invece, dopo questa partita avranno una fiducia pazzesca e poi in campionato possono tranquillamente far giocare le riserve e concentrarsi esclusivamente sulla Champions


----------



## esjie (12 Marzo 2013)

Sicuro.


----------



## vota DC (12 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, anch'io sono convintissimo che usciranno contro i gobbi.



Ma Llorente arriva appena questa estate. Avrebbero Quagliarella, ma non va a letto con Conte, quindi zero attaccanti e nessuno che possa segnare al Barca.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2013)

A sto punto tra Barca e Juve, ma giusto giusto per il ranking. Anche se vorrei che la Champions la vincesse il Dortmund, veramente un ottima squadra.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

A sto punto tra Barca e Juve, ma giusto giusto per il ranking. Anche se vorrei che la Champions la vincesse il Dortmund, veramente un ottima squadra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Tanto questi li ribecchiamo ogni anno, prima o poi riusciremo a prenderli a calci nel **** a sti drogati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2013)

Hanno un alieno in squadra, ma a parte questo anch'io credo siano ampiamente alla portata di molte squadre rimaste ai quarti.

Mi brucia dirlo per quanto li odio, ma bisogna essere obiettivi: i gobbi di parrucchino, nelle nostre condizioni, stasera avrebbero limitato i danni con molta più intelligenza ed equilibrio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

spero che perdono in Finale contro il Real Madrid ai rigori...Ronaldo segna il 5 rigore e Messi sbaglia l'ultimo


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Se capita Juve Barcellona sono strasicuro che Messi farà pietà. Vedrete...


----------



## riccardokaka (12 Marzo 2013)

quoto in tutto questo topic. I segnali ci sono ragazzi.


----------



## Snake (12 Marzo 2013)

Concordo, o meglio se beccano un Malaga o un Galatasary il turno potrebbero anche passarlo ma con tutte le altre li vedo sfavoriti. Dietro restano da mani nei capelli, non si contano nemmeno tutte le volte che Pique è stato costretto ad andare a destra a coprire i buchi che lasciava Dani Alves, idem dall'altra parte con Alba. Attaccanti più esperti di Niang ed El Sharaway oggi avrebbero segnato almeno due gol e soprattutto non è sempre natale che Messi ti tira fuori dai guai segnando due gol uno più straordinario dell'altro.


----------



## riccardokaka (12 Marzo 2013)

escono con la juve...


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Marzo 2013)

La Juve,ad oggi,li sbatterebbe fuori.


----------



## Tobi (12 Marzo 2013)

Stasera si è rivistro il grande.pressing del barca e questo ha determinayo la gara, e giocando con villa davanti invece.delle mezzepunte o centrocampisti, sono piu imprevedibili ed hanno piu profondita. Secondo me restano i favoriti numero 1


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Marzo 2013)

Vinceranno la champions.


----------



## de sica (13 Marzo 2013)

Godrei se la juve li eliminasse!!Non lo reggo più questi catalANI


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Sono e rimangono illegali, ma il bello del calcio è che nulla è deciso in partenza.


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2013)

sono gli stra favoriti...ma io vorrei che vincesse il dortmund di klopp


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

Altro che ciclo finito sono ampiamente superiori, si stavano un po cullando sapendo di essere alieni ma la strigliata nostra a milano e quelle del real li ha motivati facendo capire loro che con il sacrificio e umilta si continua a vincere. La differenza di stasera l ha fatta il pressing allucinante, erano ovunque e non riuscivam a tener palla piu di 2 secondi. Il loro è stati un calo mentale, di stimoli, le 3 sconfitte gli hanno giovato


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La Juve,ad oggi,li sbatterebbe fuori.



Se la Juve ripetesse la stessa partita del Milan dell'andata,con 2 gol di vantaggio,ha molte più possibilità di noi di passare,avendo una difesa degna di tal nome.Il problema è convincerli a giocare in contropiede.Impostando la gara a viso aperto coi catalani fai la stessa fine.


----------



## tamba84 (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo. Una squadra un pò più smaliziata stasera gliene avrebbe segnati un paio.
> 
> Secondo me, se beccano una tra Real, Dortmund, Juve e Bayern alla prossima vanno a casa



real forse

le altre 3 le battono tranquillamente,hanno un organico che fà paura

noi una rosa che sembriamo quella di zaccheroni del triennio


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

Prendetemi per pazzo ma se avessimo giocato una settimana dopo, sarebbe stata altra storia. 3 maledette settimana


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Andrò controcorrente ma ieri non ho visto tutto questo grande Barça. Ho visto un grandissimo giocatore (Messi) che ha risolto la qualificazione con 2 giocate incredibili. Ma, come già detto, se avessero avuto di fronte una squadra un pò più smaliziata con degli attacchi all'altezza ne avrebbero presi almeno un paio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

fortissimi in attacco dietro lasciano a desiderare e anche come pressing non è minimante la squadra paragonabile a quella era di guardiola


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo. Una squadra un pò più smaliziata stasera gliene avrebbe segnati un paio.
> 
> Secondo me, se beccano una tra Real, Dortmund, Juve e Bayern alla prossima vanno a casa



Con la juve escono SICURO, considerato che i gobbi vinceranno la champions, come dico più o meno da agosto.


----------



## Bawert (13 Marzo 2013)

Non credo proprio, quando giocano non ce n'é per nessuno. E non capisco tutta questa paura della Juve, ha beccato la più scarsa della seconda fascia.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

Il problema è che la Rube è una squadra che quando c'è una posta in palio alta ed è necessario correre, lo fanno. Sono capaci di correre per 90 minuti al conad stadium e farne 3 al Barcellona. Al ritorno 4 gol non li prenderebbero nemmeno se giocassero per 100 giorni...


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

Se pressi il barca sfianchi e la palla non la prendi mai. Io spero che la juve volia giocarsela a viso aperto, prenderebbero una imbarcata epica


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Marzo 2013)

se giocano come sanno fare e con il carattere di ieri sera non esiste squadra che li possa battere...


----------



## yelle (13 Marzo 2013)

è quello il punto: sono umani, e soprattutto in questa stagione stiamo vedendo come nemmeno loro riescono ad azzeccarle tutte.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Marzo 2013)

Anche io ieri sera non ho visto questo barça trascedentale. Possesso palla ok, manovra fluida ma hanno giocato per tre quarti di partita in surplace, velocità zero. I suoi meriti sono stati ingigantiti dalla nostra pochezza.
Non sono piu' al livello del 2009-11, w questo a me sembra chiaro, ma resta comunque ai punti la piu' forte, forse ex-aequo con Real e Bayern.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se giocano come sanno fare e con il carattere di ieri sera non esiste squadra che li possa battere...



soprattutto la prima mezz'ora...sembrava il Barca del 2011 in Finale contro il Manchester


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

Se vabbe dai ragà su, avevano davanti un Milan che le tremavano le gambe su. Onestamente questa vittoria del Barca non fara che soppravalutarli, il Milan è poca roba se guardiamo il quadro generale.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> soprattutto la prima mezz'ora...sembrava il Barca del 2011 in Finale contro il Manchester



a velocità dimezzata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> a velocità dimezzata



la prima mezz'ora andavano fortissimi


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la prima mezz'ora andavano fortissimi



per il resto però tiki taki da fermi


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

Quel barca si muoveva di piu senza palla, questo gioca da fermo facendo piu passaggi. Affrontarli è difficile per chiunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

cmq a me sembrava che correvano molto di più gli avversari, però ieri quelli che hanno corso più di tutti sono stati Xavi e poi Buquets...terzo Montolivo e quarto il Faraone


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

Spero vadano avanti, simpatizzo per il Barca quindi devono andare in finale daje barca


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2013)

Ovviamente contro il Psg (squadra ridicola) passano al 100%


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

tanto non la vincono


----------



## Marilson (15 Marzo 2013)

vi ricordo che il milanista da ora in poi guarda alla champions con il bilancino in mano, dosando perfettamente quali sono le squadre rimaste e il numero di coppe che hanno già vinto.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2013)

Il Psg, la squadra più scarsa di tutte


----------



## franko1986 (15 Marzo 2013)

Con il PSG credo passeranno.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2013)

Vincono all'andata e pure al ritorno


----------



## sheva90 (15 Marzo 2013)

Devono vincere per forza.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Vincano a Parigi e in Catalunya.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Credo che passino a mani basse vediamo..


----------



## Devil May Cry (15 Marzo 2013)

Mizzeca rosicate e non poco per aprire un topic del genere eh..Sono i più forti del mondo pochi ca++i


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

La squadra più scarsa dei quarti forse bella roba...


----------



## Frikez (15 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il Psg, la squadra più scarsa di tutte



Se vabbè, sarà meglio il Malaga o il Galatasaray.


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2013)

Passano al 100%.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2013)

Per me può passare benissimo anche il psg invece, basta beccare la giornata giusta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Marzo 2013)

Contro il PSG passano,usciranno in semi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

però sarebbe bella una Finale Real-Barca


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Marzo 2013)

Il Barcellona in ogni Champions va in difficoltà in un turno solo, è stato contro di noi.

Vincono in carrozza, che palle, ormai è una noia enorme la Champions, fossi in SKY la mollerei


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona in ogni Champions va in difficoltà in un turno solo, è stato contro di noi.
> 
> Vincono in carrozza, che palle, ormai è una noia enorme la Champions, fossi in SKY la mollerei



si già hanno mollato la Liga e forse l'anno prossimo pure la Premier


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si già hanno mollato la Liga e forse l'anno prossimo pure la Premier



Han fatto bene con la Liga, ci son 2 partite all'anno e poi è uno schifo...


La Premier è come se l'avessero già mollata, non si vede più nulla...Olimpiadi del cavolo, le avran guardate in 3.


----------



## Bawert (15 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Han fatto bene con la Liga, ci son 2 partite all'anno e poi è uno schifo...
> 
> 
> La Premier è come se l'avessero già mollata, non si vede più nulla...Olimpiadi del cavolo, le avran guardate in 3.



Olimpiadi del cavolo? E' il miglior evento sportivo che ci sia.
Il Barça in finale ci arriverà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Marzo 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Olimpiadi del cavolo? E' il miglior evento sportivo che ci sia.



Gli italiani vogliono il calcio.


A Sky han sbagliato tutto.


----------



## Bawert (15 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gli italiani vogliono il calcio.
> 
> 
> A Sky han sbagliato tutto.



Sono d'accordo, ma é giusto che facciano vedere le Olimpiadi, attira gente che ama tutte le discipline.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Han fatto bene con la Liga, ci son 2 partite all'anno e poi è uno schifo...
> 
> 
> La Premier è come se l'avessero già mollata, non si vede più nulla...Olimpiadi del cavolo, le avran guardate in 3.



vabbè che la Liga è ridicola, però non si può preferire l'Europa League alla Liga...stanno bruciati


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

Da notare che Ibrahimovic non giochera l'andata contro il Farca.

Mamma mia ma quanto chiappe hanno questi


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2013)

Vabbe' ma se son forti che colpa ne hanno?... Chissa' che pensavano gli interisti o gli juventini negli anni di sacchi capello e ancelotti.

La bundesliga chi la prende fa un affarone.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Come volevasi dimostrare. Robetta


----------



## Alex (23 Aprile 2013)

che cappotto incredibile


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare. Robetta





...vedrai che rimontano al ritorno ....


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

è più probabile che il Bayern gliene faccia altri 4!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> è più probabile che il Bayern gliene faccia altri 4!



Magari, sarebbe davvero una festa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...vedrai che rimontano al ritorno ....


Ma se il Barcellona s'azzarda anche solo un attimo a fare il brillante, il Bayern li accascia in un nanosecondo anche al ritorno.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se il Barcellona s'azzarda anche solo un attimo a fare il brillante, il Bayern li accascia in un nanosecondo anche al ritorno.



.....non vedo l'ora. Non se ne può più con la storia che il Barcellona è la squadra più forte del Mondo.


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Finito il ciclo blaugrana, ma per davvero stavolta. Secondo me ne hanno piene le pelotas pure loro di vincere, non hanno piu' stimoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Finito il ciclo blaugrana, ma per davvero stavolta. Secondo me ne hanno piene le pelotas pure loro di vincere, non hanno piu' stimoli


Per almeno quattro anni sono stati i migliori, due volte hanno vinto e due volte li hanno fermati i miracoli(Chelsea e Inter). Adesso è finita.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Il campo era bagnato, nell'aria c'erano ancora i fumi del vulcano islandese ed è colpa dell'arbitro.
Ma la remuntada è possibile!!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il campo era bagnato, nell'aria c'erano ancora i fumi del vulcano islandese ed è colpa dell'arbitro.
> Ma la remuntada è possibile!!



....bastano 5 rigori a favore ....


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

In effetti piu' o meno la media dei cicli e' quella, il milan di sacchi 4-5 anni, il grande real 4-5 anni, il milan di capello 4-5 anni, il milan di ancelotti idem, idem la juve di lippi....credo sia finita davvero


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

si ormai è finito il ciclo Barca e Messi rimane al Barca fino al 2014, poi dipenderà tutto dal Mondiale


----------



## DannySa (23 Aprile 2013)

Facciamoci regalare Fabregas dai, che spreco.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Hanno dominato per tanti anni (anche annoiando, se vogliamo dirla tutta) quindi è giusta che sia finita. Anche se, per la verità, bisogna vedere se sia davvero finita. Uno come Messi, se sta bene, sposta gli equilibri quasi da solo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2013)

Non è finito nulla, sarebbe davvero bello, ma non è così.

E' capitata una serata identica a quella di S.Siro ma contro una squadra molto migliore.

Questo non termina il ciclo Barça e non rende marziani i bavaresi.


----------



## Tobi (24 Aprile 2013)

il fatto è che la filosofia barca e superata.. ormai il tiki taka lento ed in orizzontale è controproducente 
Il bayern ed in maniera minore anche il borussia praticano un possesso palla ma fatto in velocità con lo scopo di andare in porta e stasera abbiamo visto 2 situazioni:

il barca 20 passaggi in un'azione e 0 tiri
il bayern 6-7 passaggi ed arrivava puntualmente al tiro.
Complimenti hanno messo su una vera e propria corazzata, una squadra che può aprire un ciclo importante.. Mi chiedo cosa potrà insegnare guardiola a questa squadra che ormai ha degli automatismi e idee di gioco pressocchè perfetti


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2013)

ciclo finito è una parola grossa. 

in liga continueranno a dominare, male che vada arrivano secondi, dopo loro e il real c'è il nulla. 
in champions fino alle semifinali ci possono arrivare tranquillamente anche i prossimi anni. 

cmq una tranvata come questa è una goduria per tutto il mondo extra-barça.


----------



## Tobi (24 Aprile 2013)

credo che il problema sia l'allenatore..
Alla fine Iniesta Bousquets Fabregas Thiago Alcantara Song Messi Pedro Jordi Alba non sono mica vecchi
Xavi e Daniel Alves dovrebbero tirare un pò il fiato ma ancora sono all'altezza per giocare ad alti livelli
I veri punti deboli sono Sanchez che veramente è un flop e poi la coppia titolare difensiva Puyol Pique che sono veramente ridicoli.. e il paperoso Valdes.. con 3 o 4 acquisti intelligenti continuerebbero ad essere tra le prime 3 al mondo bisogna vedere chi andranno a comprare.. si dice Hummels Bale Handanovic.. ma ci vorrebbero 100 milioni e in spagna i dineros sono finiti


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

Parliamoci chiaro con messi e iniesta arriveranno sempre tra le prime 8/4 migliori d'europa e se la giocheranno con il real per la liga, ma l'apice l'hanno gia' toccato, sta iniziando una lenta parabola discendente che li riportera' ad essere "diciamo normali".

A meno che non stravolgano la rosa ,non li vedo piu' favoriti per nessuna competizione.



Voglio vedere se avranno ancora il coraggio di assegnare il pallone d'oro a messi.

Per quanto riguarda il divertirsi, noi sicuramente non ci siamo divertiti perche' vincevano sempre ma non credo che i tifosi del barcellona in questi anni 
non si siano divertiti; verranno ricordati comunquecome una delle squadre piu' forti di tutta la storia insieme all'ajax d crojiiiiif al milan di sacchi e forse a a questo bayern 2 finali consecutive con la prospettiva di farne altre non e' roba da poco. 
Se la perdessero nuovamente allora son sfigati assai


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> credo che il problema sia l'allenatore..
> Alla fine Iniesta Bousquets Fabregas Thiago Alcantara Song Messi Pedro Jordi Alba non sono mica vecchi
> Xavi e Daniel Alves dovrebbero tirare un pò il fiato ma ancora sono all'altezza per giocare ad alti livelli
> I veri punti deboli sono Sanchez che veramente è un flop e poi la coppia titolare difensiva Puyol Pique che sono veramente ridicoli.. e il paperoso Valdes.. con 3 o 4 acquisti intelligenti continuerebbero ad essere tra le prime 3 al mondo bisogna vedere chi andranno a comprare.. si dice Hummels Bale Handanovic.. ma ci vorrebbero 100 milioni e in spagna i dineros sono finiti



Ma figurati! Con un non allenatore (perchè Vilanova non è un allenatore) hanno vinto uno scudetto contro il Real di Mourinho (non pizza e fichi) e sono arrivati tra le prime 4 d'Europa. Sono giocatori talmente forti che si allenano da soli. 

Infatti sono curioso di vedere cosa combinerà Guardiola l'anno prossimo a Monaco...


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

Per me guardiola ha gia' fatto fuori robben (troppo solista e poco corale). Ozram ha detto che gotze l'ha voluto peppe.
Comunque boh la domenica si siedera' in panchina a leggere il giornale...


----------



## Snake (24 Aprile 2013)

Quando finì il ciclo di Rijkard passarono due anni in purgatorio prima di tornare a dominare, devono fare quello che fecero all'epoca, tagliare i rami secchi, dare nuova linfa soprattutto in difesa dove stanno con le pezze al kulo. Poi quando hai Messi e Iniesta ancora nel proprio prime come base di partenza non sei messo male.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2013)

geniale spendere 40 milioni per uno che arriva a 10 gol, quando con quei soldi puoi prendere thiago silva con galliani che te lo porta in spalla. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Quando finì il ciclo di Rijkard passarono due anni in purgatorio prima di tornare a dominare, devono fare quello che fecero all'epoca, tagliare i rami secchi, dare nuova linfa soprattutto in difesa dove stanno con le pezze al kulo. Poi quando hai Messi e Iniesta ancora nel proprio prime come base di partenza non sei messo male.



se si danno ai grandi saldi vediamo di portare a casa qualcosa di più decente di un alcolizzato e di uno con le gambe a parentesi tonda.


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

Io farei un tentativo per song


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Vilanova, Villas Boas...tutti sti allenatori che vogliono fare i protagonisti...
Il Barça schiera BARTRA in una semifinale (Song in panchina. che l'hanno comprato a fare?)... il Tottenham il portiere 41enne Friedel (Lloris in panchina). Bah...

Differenza tra noi e loro: loro escono dalla champions con villa, fabregas, song e thiago alcantara in panca... noi con Bonera, Muntari, Nocerino e Bojan.
Con solo 2 di quei loro 4 panchinari avremmo demolito il Barcellona.
Tatticamente non c'è proprio storia: le squadre italiane e tedesche sono quelle migliori. Unica eccezione Alex Ferguson e il suo Manchester UTD e in parte Mourinho.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vilanova, Villas Boas...tutti sti allenatori che vogliono fare i protagonisti...
> Il Barça schiera BARTRA in una semifinale (Song in panchina. che l'hanno comprato a fare?)... il Tottenham il portiere 41enne Friedel (Lloris in panchina). Bah...
> 
> Differenza tra noi e loro: loro escono dalla champions con villa, fabregas, song e thiago alcantara in panca... noi con Bonera, Muntari, Nocerino e Bojan.
> ...



quoto tutto


----------



## Tobi (24 Aprile 2013)

Io al mondo conosco 2 categorie di allenatori

Gli allenatori italiani
Mourinho

Questi hanno saputo vincere in italia e all'estero


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2013)

Controproducente ? Ma se vanno almeno in semifinale da anni...


Magari si rompesse il giocattolino, magari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io al mondo conosco 2 categorie di allenatori
> 
> Gli allenatori italiani
> Mourinho
> ...



esatto


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

Se Vilanova e Villas Boas sono protagonisti,Mourinho cos'è?


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se Vilanova e Villas Boas sono protagonisti,Mourinho cos'è?



ho detto "*vogliono fare*" i protagonisti.
Mourinho E' un protagonista perché se lo può permettere e perché ha dimostrato di essere in gamba ad altissimi livelli.

Un allenatore in gamba che non fa il protagonista ad esempio è Simeone


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io al mondo conosco 2 categorie di allenatori
> 
> Gli allenatori italiani
> Mourinho
> ...



Esattamente... gli allenatori italiani possono vincere ovunque... in Germania, in spagna, in Franci, in Inghiterra.. sanno adattarsi... gli stranieri in Italia non ci riescono... non a caso Mourinho è l'unico allenatore straniero ad aver vinto con in Italia negli ultimi non so 15?20 anni???

La verità è che purtroppo i giocatori qua sono scarsi....


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

Spalletti Mancini, lo stesso Ancelotti, non mi pare abbiano fatto grandi cose fuori dall'italia....
secondo me la maggior parte son sopravvalutati.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ho detto "*vogliono fare*" i protagonisti.
> Mourinho E' un protagonista perché se lo può permettere e perché ha dimostrato di essere in gamba ad altissimi livelli.
> 
> Un allenatore in gamba che non fa il protagonista ad esempio è Simeone



Beh,ma i tuoi esempi non mi sembrano particolarmente calzanti:
Vilanova,che non è nemmeno un allenatore,alla fine ha scelto Bartra per non far giocare fuori ruolo Biscotto e Song.
Villas Boas aveva deciso ad inizio stagione che Lloris avrebbe giocato titolare in Premier,mentre a Friedel sarebbe andata la EL.A me sembra che sia semplicemente stato coerente,schierando il vecchio Brad anche quando la posta era alta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Aprile 2013)

c'è anche da dire che il barca è in un momento di forma fisica disastroso , l'emblema di questa situazione è un messi costretto a camminare perche al primo scatto si sarebbe rotto . Le coppe sono cosi , devi avere anche la fortuna di arrivare al periodo giusto nella forma migliore


----------



## Albijol (24 Aprile 2013)

Vendere Eto'o e non cacciare Valdes sono state due scelte disastrose. Adesso avrebbero almeno due Champions in più


----------



## Doctore (24 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spalletti Mancini, lo stesso Ancelotti, non mi pare abbiano fatto grandi cose fuori dall'italia....
> secondo me la maggior parte son sopravvalutati.


beh hanno vinto 3 scudetti...insomma mica si puo vincere sempre champions.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> beh hanno vinto 3 scudetti...insomma mica si puo vincere sempre champions.



Si tra l'altro un italiano ha vinto la CL l'anno scorso, mica due secoli fà....


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Beh,ma i tuoi esempi non mi sembrano particolarmente calzanti:
> Vilanova,che non è nemmeno un allenatore,alla fine ha scelto Bartra per non far giocare fuori ruolo Biscotto e Song.
> Villas Boas aveva deciso ad inizio stagione che Lloris avrebbe giocato titolare in Premier,mentre a Friedel sarebbe andata la EL.A me sembra che sia semplicemente stato coerente,schierando il vecchio Brad anche quando la posta era alta.



Song all'Arsenal ha giocato diverse volte centrale. Anche Busquets ha giocato in difesa qualche volta in questi anni. e piuttosto che rischiare un ragazzino così, provo a cambiare qualcosa tatticamente. Ma non lo fa perché tatticamente il Barça non cambia da quasi 10 anni (il modulo attuale è, di fatto, quello di Rijkaard).
Villas Boas ha iniziato l'Europa League con Lloris, non con Friedel. La scelta di Friedel (anche in Premier) è sempre stata criticata da stampa e tifosi. Pensa che il 41enne ha subito sempre gol in (mi pare) 17/18 partite, collezionando un numero non male di papere. Lloris non sembra quello di Lione, ma ha dato abbastanza garanzie al Tottenham per tutta la stagione. La decisione di mettere Freidel nella fase ad eliminazione diretta, in patria è stata classificata come "mania di protagonismo"


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Song all'Arsenal ha giocato diverse volte centrale. Anche Busquets ha giocato in difesa qualche volta in questi anni. e piuttosto che rischiare un ragazzino così, provo a cambiare qualcosa tatticamente. Ma non lo fa perché tatticamente il Barça non cambia da quasi 10 anni (il modulo attuale è, di fatto, quello di Rijkaard).
> Villas Boas ha iniziato l'Europa League con Lloris, non con Friedel. La scelta di Friedel (anche in Premier) è sempre stata criticata da stampa e tifosi. Pensa che il 41enne ha subito sempre gol in (mi pare) 17/18 partite, collezionando un numero non male di papere. Lloris non sembra quello di Lione, ma ha dato abbastanza garanzie al Tottenham per tutta la stagione. La decisione di mettere Freidel nella fase ad eliminazione diretta, in patria è stata classificata come "mania di protagonismo"



Song le migliori prestazioni le ha senza dubbio offerte da mediano davanti alla difesa,così come Busquets e Mascherano (che,ricorderai,furono ridicolizzati dopo pochi secondi da Pato).Poi,per carità,ci stava scegliere uno di quei due,ma ha preferito affidarsi a Bartra.Capita di sbagliare,ma almeno c'è una logica dietro la scelta.
Per quanto riguarda Friedel,avevo sentito quella cosa nella telecronaca di Spurs-Inter,non ho verificato se fosse effettivamente vero.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2013)

Solo noi potevamo prendere 4 gol.

Arghhhhhh


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi potevamo prendere 4 gol.
> 
> Arghhhhhh


Beh senza Messi non vincevano manco contro di noi.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh senza Messi non vincevano manco contro di noi.



...sicuro.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2013)

Si ma pure noi a presentarci in europa con zapata abbiati niang flamini muntari..secondo me ci avrebbero stracciato lo stesso. siamo noi che siamo scarsi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2013)

Beh, noi 4 pere non le abbiamo prese mica dal Poggibonsi, parliamo comunque di una delle 3-4 squadre più forti del mondo ma ormai non più la più forte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2013)

finalmente sono andati a casa


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2013)

E' vero che il Bayern è nettamente superiore ma bisogna anche dire che quando giochi con la tranquillità di un risultato sicuro è un'altra cosa ragazzi... certi passaggi e certe giocate non ti escono quando sei sotto pressione quindi tutto sommato il risultato finale di 7 a 0 non rispecchia al 100% il divario tra le due squadre che cmq è evidente


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2013)

in 10 partite a eliminazione diretta hanno vinto due volte entrambe contro di noi  

Milan-Farsa 0-0
*Farsa-Milan 3-1
*Chelsea-Farsa 1-0
Farsa-Chelsea 2-2
Milan-Farsa 2-0
*Farsa-Milan 4-0
*PSG-Farsa 2-2
Farsa-PSG 1-1
Bayern-Farsa 4-0
Farsa-Bayern 0-3


----------



## Serginho (2 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in 10 partite a eliminazione diretta hanno vinto due volte entrambe contro di noi
> 
> Milan-Farsa 0-0
> *Farsa-Milan 3-1
> ...


Gli ottavi dell'anno scorso non si contano? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> E' vero che il Bayern è nettamente superiore ma bisogna anche dire che quando giochi con la tranquillità di un risultato sicuro è un'altra cosa ragazzi... certi passaggi e certe giocate non ti escono quando sei sotto pressione quindi tutto sommato il risultato finale di 7 a 0 non rispecchia al 100% il divario tra le due squadre che cmq è evidente


Anche all'andata riuscivano quasi tutte le giocate, episodi arbitrali a parte


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Gli ottavi dell'anno scorso non si contano?



cronologicamente le ultime 10 sono quelle che ho scritto


----------

